

After Ratings Drop, Ford Reworks Touch Screens - harold
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/03/06/business/after-ratings-drop-ford-reworks-touch-screens.html?_r=3&partner=rss&emc=rss&pagewanted=all

======
tosseraccount
There's at least 2 problems here:

1) engineering 2) quality control

How Ford engineering could make a system that reboots while driving and how
quality control testing could not detect it is alarming. I smell the
accounting department: "If we go with Microsoft, we'll be safe". When I think
"embedded system", I don't think "Microsoft". When I do think of "Microsoft",
I think "sluggish user experience and eventual system lockup". (admittedly I
don't have to reboot as often with Windows as back in the Windows 98 days).

